# [EMERGE] Deux version d'un même logiciel [Résolu]

## Damiatux

Plop,

Je voudrais s'il était possible d'installer deux version différentes d'un même logiciel ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat Oct 23, 2010 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Si le package en question est "slotté", oui, sinon, non

Exemple d'un package slotté :

```
# eix libpng

[I] media-libs/libpng

     Available versions:  

        (1.2)   1.2.44

        (0)     1.4.3 (~)1.4.4

     Installed versions:  1.4.4(21:41:24 05/10/2010)

     Homepage:            http://www.libpng.org/

     Description:         Portable Network Graphics library

```

il y a le slot "0" et le slot "1.2" dans ce cas.

Pour installer la version d'un slot donné : emerge libpng:1.2 qui installera libpng 1.2.44 (la version la plus récente dans le slot donné)

----------

## Damiatux

D'accord ok, merci.

----------

